# Activer le partage Ftp dans Lion



## bedwellO (22 Août 2011)

Le nouveau système LION a désactivé la possibilité de partage par FTP (menu partage dans préférence systèmes)

J'ai besoin de cette fonction pour scanner avec un copieur connecté.

Je sait par ailleurs que cette fonction est toujours présente dans LION... savez-vous comment la réactiver ?

Il faut taper la commande dans le terminal en root:

sudo launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/ftp.plist


----------



## fced (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Olivier, 
merci pour ta commande, 
Je l'ai tapé, tapé mon mot de passe, mais que doit on faire après ? j'ai scanné le port 22 de ma machine, il est fermé... donc je me dis que j'ai raté quelque chose... Et j'ai essayé de me connecter d'une autre machine avec 
ftp user@192.168.2.2 maps ça ne donne rien...
Il faut redémarrer après ? ou relancer le partage de fichier ? 
Une idée?


----------

